
ANSI Common Lisp, by Paul Graham - allenleein
https://sep.yimg.com/ty/cdn/paulgraham/acl1.txt?t=1517052332&
======
allenleein
(This is Chapter 2 of ANSI Common Lisp, by Paul Graham. Copyright 1995,
Prentice-Hall.)

[https://sep.yimg.com/ty/cdn/paulgraham/acl2.txt?t=1517052332...](https://sep.yimg.com/ty/cdn/paulgraham/acl2.txt?t=1517052332&)

